# Probleme mit honeyd



## Voggi (8. November 2004)

Hallo,
wenn ich honeyd starten will und eine network range angebe sagt er mir

honeyd[10031]: started with 192.168.1.100/110
Warning: Impossible SI range in Class fingerprint "IBM OS/400 V4R2M0"
Warning: Impossible SI range in Class fingerprint "Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 SP3"
honeyd: interface_expandips: Invalid network range: 192.168.1.100/110

das mit der network range geht bis 192.168.1.0/32 also:

michael@Terminator:~> honeyd 192.168.1.0/32
honeyd[10034]: started with 192.168.1.0/32
Warning: Impossible SI range in Class fingerprint "IBM OS/400 V4R2M0"
Warning: Impossible SI range in Class fingerprint "Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 SP3"
honeyd: eth0: eth_open: (null)

Also root hab ich genau das selbe Problem.
Mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Voggi (9. November 2004)

Hier hat's ja auch schon mal bessere Hilfe gegeben.


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. November 2004)

Hmm ein klein wenig Unverschämt, findest Du nicht?
Ich würde gerne Helfen, habe aber honeyd bisher noch nicht verwendet und kann nicht helfen.

Vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht ... hat noch kein Tutorials-User den Thread gesehen, der sich - eventuell - damit auskennt? Könnte das eine Erklärung sein? Das könnte sogar verständlich sein und in Zukunft vielleicht so ein blödes Frust-Kommentar von Dir verhindern? - Auf jeden Fall verhindert es, das man Dich genauso anblafft ...


----------



## Voggi (9. November 2004)

Ich find's nicht unverschämt. Ich sag nur meine Meinung.
Dass ihn noch niemand gesehen hat finde ich fast unwahrscheinlich, da er schon ca 2 Tage hier drin ist.


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. November 2004)

Deine Meinung in allen Ehren .. aber nur sofern Du begründete Kritik hast und niemanden damit angreifst. Rund 30 Leute haben den Thread schon gesehen, davon hat aber wohl niemand zu dem Thema etwas sagen können ...
Sorry, aber Du kannst nicht erwarten das zu jeder Deiner Fragen jemand im Forum sich damit auskennt, schließlich sind wir hier freiwillig in unserer Freizeit und helfen mit dem aus, was wir wissen. Du bist kein Neuling mehr, eigentlich solltest Du das ganz gut wissen.

Aber wenn Du der Meinung bist, das die Qualität des ganzen Forums gesunken ist (und damit auch die Qualität der Helfer) ... _nur weil Dir einmal eine Frage nicht zu Deiner Zufriedenheit oder nicht schnell genug beantwortet wird_ ... dann wirst Du Dir auch Kritik gefallen lassen müssen.

Es gibt keinen Anspruch auf Antwort ... wenn Du aber darauf bestehst, verrate ich Dir gern einige Service-Nummern wo Deine Fragen garantiert beantwortet werden - das kostet aber Geld ... im Gegensatz  zur Community.

Sorry fürs


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. November 2004)

Voggi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich find's nicht unverschämt. Ich sag nur meine Meinung.


Aber eine andere Laus ist dir noch nicht über die Leber gelaufen?   

Neurodeamon: Full-ACK

Honeypots sollten *nur* von Leuten in sicherer Umgebung installiert werden, die *richtig* fitt in der Materie sind und auch wirklich wissen, wie das Netz / die sonstige Umgebung abgesichert sein muss.

Was sagt Google / Honeyd-FAQ / Newsgroup-Suche?


----------



## Ben Ben (10. November 2004)

Oder schau mal in eine der letzten Hackin9 Ausgaben, da steht auch was zu drin...


----------



## Voggi (10. November 2004)

@ Neurodaemon
Das war nicht auf das ganze Forum bezogen, sondern nur auf die Kategorie hier.
Ich PHP Forum bekommt man normalerweise ziemlich schnell Hilfe.


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2004)

Voggi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ Neurodaemon
> Das war nicht auf das ganze Forum bezogen, sondern nur auf die Kategorie hier.
> Ich PHP Forum bekommt man normalerweise ziemlich schnell Hilfe.



Ok, ich habe das auch net bösartig gemeint, aber vergleich mal die Einträge in den Kategorien:
1.700 Einträge im Linux-Forum
13.958 im PHP-Forum

Grob überschlagen hast Du im PHP-Forum eine mindestens SIEBEN mal höhere Warscheinlichkeit das einen Post gelesen wird (wenn man nur die Einträge berücksichtigt).
Außerdem ist das Themengebiet Linux wesentlich umfangreicher als PHP. Die Leute spezialisieren sich auf die Gebiete, die sie interessieren und beherrschen. Wenn Du mal die unterschiedlichen Fragen durchliest, wirst Du merken das es nicht so aussieht wie im PHP-Forum, wo jede Dritte Frage schon einmal beantwortet wurde 

Also bitte, bitte lass den Leuten hier Zeit! Es gibt zu wenig Leute im Linux Forum 

So, genug   
Hoffentlich meld sich mal jemand der etwas konkretes zu honeyd sagen kann ...  
Sonst wäre der Besuch eines speziellen Linux-Forums vielleicht angeraten.
Wir wissen auch nicht alles


----------



## JohannesR (12. November 2004)

Es ist ganz einfach: 110 ist keine gueltige Networkrange. Die Networkrange ist die Anzahl der Bits, die der Server/die Applikation fuer den Netzanteil reserverien soll. Also die binaere Subnetzmaske.
/24 sind 24 Subnetbits, also 255.255.255.0 (11111111.11111111.11111111.00000000)
/32 waeren schon 32 Subnetzbits, also 255.255.255.255 (11111111.11111111.11111111.11111111)
Das geht schon nicht mehr. Das nutzbare maximum sind 30 Bits, dann hat man zwei nutzbare Hosts sowie die BC- und Netz-Adresse.
110 ist von daher totaler Schwachsinn, und ich sag hier nur meine Meinung.
Die zweite Meldung sagt mir auch nichts, gib uns mal 
	
	
	



```
# ifconfig eth0
```

Voggi, wenn du nochmal so dreist und unverschaemt bist (Ja, das warst du, auch wenn es nur deine Meinung war), gibt es hier richtig aerger.

Gruesse,

Johannes


----------



## Voggi (12. November 2004)

Jetzt bin ich zwar auch noch nicht schlauer, aber egal.

@ J.H. Wenn du das als dreist und unverschämt bezeichnest ist es dein Problem. 
Meine Meinung darf ich hier ja wohl noch sagen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. November 2004)

Voggi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich zwar auch noch nicht schlauer, aber egal.


Wenn Du tun würdest worum man Dich gebeten hat, nämlich

```
ifconfig eth0
```
in der Konsole einzugeben und den Output hier zu posten, wird Johannes sicher gerne weiterhelfen.



			
				Voggi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ J.H. Wenn du das als dreist und unverschämt bezeichnest ist es dein Problem.
> Meine Meinung darf ich hier ja wohl noch sagen.



Voggi, es geht hier schlicht um eines: Dort wo Du bei Freunden zu Gast bist, bist Du höflich und hälst Dich sicherlich mit Deiner Meinung zurück, oder? Wenn ich bei Dir zu Gast bin, äußere ich auch aus Höflichkeit meinen Unmut sehr vorsichtig, wenn überhaupt. Vor allem nicht, wenn andere Freunde von Dir anwesend sind.

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht wie oft Dir jetzt schon die Hand gereicht wurde um kein böses Blut hier zu produzieren ...
Wie gesagt: Deine Meinung in allen Ehren - solange Du niemanden damit grundlos auf die Füße trittst. Beschwerden und Anfragen kann man per PN an einen Moderator schicken und muss seinen Unmut nicht im Thread äußern. Das schafft - wie Du siehst - nur Stress.
Ist das so schwer zu akzeptieren? Gehörst Du zu den Menschen, die keine Handbreit nachgeben und ihre Meinung mit einem Satz ständig wiederholen, damit sie wahr wird? Ich hoffe doch nicht


----------



## Voggi (14. November 2004)

Sooo, bitteschön:

eth0      
          Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse X:X:X:X:X:X
          inet Adresse:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6 Adresse: fe83::2c1:23ff:fe85:ef00/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:4297 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:4081 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:100
          RX bytes:3255083 (3.1 Mb)  TX bytes:689662 (673.4 Kb)
          Interrupt:5 Basisadresse:0xff00


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. November 2004)

Ich bin wirklich erstaunt, dass wir deine gütige und großzügige Erlaubnis haben, dir helfen zu dürfen.  *click*


----------

